# HOUTEN Six Shows in One



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Once again, from the organisers of the Houten Reptile show, we are pleased to provide our service to possibly the largest reptile show in Holland, and one of the top shows in Europe.
With a difference !

Sunday, April 11th 2010 

SIX events in one. 

ExoRodent - Featuring

EXOTIC ANIMALS - RODENTS - SUPPLIES FERRETS, MAUS,RATS,QUINYPIGS, SKUNKS, BATS, BIRDS, AND A LOT MORE. 

Cats Houten 
A range of cats of differing breeds

Parakeet Houten
A large selection of fancy birds 

Terraria Houten
A wide range of Reptiles and Amphibians along with equipment. 

Spiders and Insects Houten
A vast selection of tarantulas and other bugs and beetles 

National Ferret Day Houten
All things ferret ! 

Not just a reptile show, not just a specialist invert show, but a dedicated rodent show and the chance to see a vast range of parakeets, Ferrets and Cats.
Many of you will know the Houten Expo Centre, and its well suited for this type of event.
With around 10000 m2 of floor space, there is plenty of space available.
Our coaches or minibuses will once again collect you from your choice of pickup location and whisk you down to the Truck Stop at Asford in Kent, where you can enjoy a ‘truckers’ meal.
With the ticket price including the channel crossing, you just need to sit back and enjoy the trip on the Euro Tunnel Train.
We will make our way over to the expo centre, taking regular rest breaks.
Once we arrive, around 8 to 8.30, we could sit and watch the queues grow, or you can take advantage of our *EARLY entry tickets*…Yes, that’s right, jump the queue and get in before the 10 am open time. ALL INCLUDED in the price.
As normal for our trips, we allow the transport of reptiles, amphibians and inverts for personal collections. In addition we will allow small numbers of rodents for pets.
Rodents must be packed in a separate container from any other animal and are subject to different transport packaging rules.
The show closes around 5 pm, when we depart the Expo centre and head back to the Euro Tunnel via some ‘duty free’ shopping in Belgium.
Once back in England, we stop at Ashford before the coaches or minibuses head off back to their pick up locations.

Booking is now open


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Whats the rules on bringing back mammals ??


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

KJ Exotics said:


> Whats the rules on bringing back mammals ??


Any mammals that fall under quaratine rules cannot be bought back on the coach


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

good job the show wasnt this weekend steve lol.. what a nightmare at the tunnel


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> good job the show wasnt this weekend steve lol.. what a nightmare at the tunnel


Yeah just heard about it, mind you we still made it when it was on fire


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

How much are the tickets?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

All the info can be found at www.coachtotheshow.com, including the full itenary and timings


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

are the different categories at different time's ????
or are they just all there at once ???


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Dave W said:


> are the different categories at different time's ????
> or are they just all there at once ???


All six shows are on all day


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

We are booking our tables and the aerly entry passes by the end of January so bookings will need to close by then, also if anyone else wants to sell at the show we can get the tables booked for you


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

We will also have our resident reptile vet travelling with us on this one, seats are going well so should be a good day again


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry i meant to put veterinarian nurse


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going and I'm DEAD EXCITED only 84 days to go but hey, who's counting???

It's a brilliant price considering it includes the tunnel, petrol (it's a long way to Holland through France and Belgium) and (most importantly) entrance to ALL the shows :no1: - oh and back again lol

I was a bit worried about travelling on my own but some "friends" from the exotic keepers forum who I've never met are coming and I hope lots of people on here are too, so none of us will be "travelling alone" I can't wait it's going to be BRILLIANT - if you don't come then you're a banana :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> I'm going and I'm DEAD EXCITED only 84 days to go but hey, who's counting???
> 
> It's a brilliant price considering it includes the tunnel, petrol (it's a long way to Holland through France and Belgium) and (most importantly) entrance to ALL the shows :no1: - oh and back again lol
> 
> I was a bit worried about travelling on my own but some "friends" from the exotic keepers forum who I've never met are coming and I hope lots of people on here are too, so none of us will be "travelling alone" I can't wait it's going to be BRILLIANT - if you don't come then you're a banana :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Dont worry about travelling on your own, I did for the Hamm trip and shall be coming on this one too, you never know I might even end up on the same coach as you. You meet all sorts of people, some crazier than others but all have been nice people so far.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

oakelm said:


> You meet all sorts of people, some crazier than others but all have been nice people so far.


Awww.. you say the nicest things (hope we were 'nice' and only slightly 'crazy' lol)

We're booked on the Brum bus now too :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Just paid for the table and all your trader passes, i have been promised a full trader list this week so will forward that on to you all


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Great, look forward to getting it.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

reptiles-ink said:


> Great, look forward to getting it.


Same here, maily the rodents this time though


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Got an email today, not long now

Hello,

The event Dierenpret (animalfun) on the 11 off April 2010 will be again one off the biggest events in Holland.It wil be again together with the reptile event Terraria. We have more than 10.000 m2 off aniimals and supplies. This is one off the biggest animalevents off Holland. The reptile section will be on about 5000 m2 and the rest on more than 5000 m2. we are almost booked ful. If you are stil intersted in space or tabels please let us know asap.

We have a dog events, reptile-events, Ferretday, rodent and other small animals, minuture horses, donkeys, bird and a lot more see also the pictures off 2006, 2007,2008 and 2009 http://www.ter.nl/vhmevents_prj/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=115&catid=46


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Just been looking at the pics from previous years on the site this looks like one very random show, it should great fun :2thumb:

Does anyone know (having not been houten) is there an animal creche like at hamm? and do they have the same rule about not walking round with just the rep or animal in the box that it has to be inside a backpack or poly box, etc?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

oakelm said:


> Just been looking at the pics from previous years on the site this looks like one very random show, it should great fun :2thumb:
> 
> Does anyone know (having not been houten) is there an animal creche like at hamm? and do they have the same rule about not walking round with just the rep or animal in the box that it has to be inside a backpack or poly box, etc?


They dont have their own creche however we are organising one for our coach passengers as we have table at the show


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

tarantulabarn said:


> They dont have their own creche however we are organising one for our coach passengers as we have table at the show


Hi
Are bookings still being taken to courier animals back to the UK from this show?
Please PM further details. Thanks : victory:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Thats it train booked euros got and shopping list sent

8 days to go:2thumb::2thumb:


----------

